# Diatomaceous earth for tapeworm



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I try to treat/prevent things by natural means when possible. To that end, I've been giving Kacy 1 tsp of DE every day in an effort to rid him of tapeworm(s). It's been 3 weeks now, and there are still worm bits exiting his rear every day, not as many as in the beginning, but still. I do know that "natural" remedies are usually not as quick as commercial chemicals, but I was wondering if anyone might have experience treating tapeworms with DE, and if so, it is normal/usual for it to take this long? It's getting a bit tedious picking those things off every day, and he's not loving it so much either. Maybe he actually had more than 1 (?) and it's just taking longer than I had hoped?

Nothing to do with what I just said, but I'm oh so tired of that Science Diet ad at the top of the page that pops open every time cursor passes over!!!! Okay, I feel better now that I got that off my chest (sort of).

Donna


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

30 to 45 days for tape worms I think
Feeding rates
Dogs under 35 lbs. - 1 teaspoon 
Dogs over 35 lbs. - 1 tablespoon 
Dogs over 100 lbs. - 2 tablespoons


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

KittyKat said:


> 30 to 45 days for tape worms I think
> Feeding rates
> Dogs under 35 lbs. - 1 teaspoon
> Dogs over 35 lbs. - 1 tablespoon
> Dogs over 100 lbs. - 2 tablespoons


He's about 16 lbs, and I've been giving him 1 tsp. I guess I just gotta be patient and keep picking the worm bits out of the long hair on his rear (he really takes exception to that, has butt issues, but he'll just have to get over it). Thanks :smile:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Tapeworms come from fleas. It is doubtful there is just one tapeworm. They also break into segments.

Use Google Chrome or Firefox as your browser to avoid ads. Install the AdBlock add-on. AdBlock will eliminate most of the ads on this and other sites. Keep in mind that the ads pay for the server we are using. I periodically click on the petflow.com link which remains visible as it may generate some money for the site owners.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, it took almost 4 weeks, but not a single worm "segment" on the booty for the past 3 days. Ding dong, the wicked tapeworm(s) is dead!! I'm doing all that I can "non chemically" to keep fleas away but still see 1 every now and again. I'm going to give a "maintenance" of DE 2-3 days a week to hopefully keep any new critters from taking hold. Good luck to me :wink:


----------

